# Roof Treatment



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Waht have you all found to be the better rubber roof treatment to protect it. I'm finally getting around to doing mine this year.


----------



## swanny007 (May 24, 2009)

I use 303 aerospace protectant. It's great on tire sidewalls and a bunch of other stuff too.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Just make sure there are no petroleum distillates in whatever you use. They will break down the roof and void the warranty.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm thinking I'm gonna use this:

http://www.meguiarsdirect.com/product_detail.asp?T1=MEG+CLEAN+1


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I clean with Simple Green and protect with Dicor Roof-Gard. ---Mike


----------

